# Rose Medusa Cowl



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
More detailed instructions at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html#.UUrGfFuSBXc


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is gorgeous - love the colour - cute concept.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

This is very clever I am going to try this .Thank you,I love trying new stuff!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Merlot31 said:


> Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> More detailed instructions at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html#.UUrGfFuSBXc


I am intrigued by your avatar. Is that the edging on ???? It is beautiful!! :!:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Love your avatar also merlot....beautiful as is the cowl!


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

3mom said:


> Merlot31 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> ...


Thank you .. The avatar is a picture of a capelet we created. They are knitted roses and the pattern can be found at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UUrX61uSBXc if you are interested in how to make them.


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh wow that's so great!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> More detailed instructions at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html#.UUrGfFuSBXc


this looks spectacular, and what a fascinating way to make it!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I like uniqueness.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

The avatar is a picture of a capelet we created. They are knitted roses and the pattern can be found at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/summer-rose-capelet.html#.UUrX61uSBXc if you are interested in how to make them.

Thank you so much!!! This is a beautiful caplet and the roses make it even more outstanding. To the head of my list of "to-do"!!!!!


----------



## laurraine (Jan 20, 2013)

Very clever. So nice to see something new. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link, I love it.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> More detailed instructions at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html#.UUrGfFuSBXc


I love it! My Microsoft Word will not let me copy paste the detailed Instructions pattern for this rose-medusa cowl.  
There is no PDF.


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

missjg said:


> Merlot31 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> ...


Hello .. I have printed it to PDF here for you. I hope it works. Please let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> missjg said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


The PDF is for the entire page with all the advertisements and posts everything. I was however able to do a copy paste of just the 'pattern' from the PDF, then come back here and copy past the pictures of the cowl. THANK U! This is such a lovely cowl.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> More detailed instructions at http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/rose-medusa-scarf.html#.UUrGfFuSBXc


Im trying to get the Summer Rose Capelet Instructions but having same problem .. my microsoft word will not let me copy past the pattern.. so many nice things in here! and I can't get them.. ...banging head on desk....


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

missjg said:


> Merlot31 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitted in the round, this cowl is not french knitting or Icord. It's knitted by casting on 150 or so stitches and then casting off all but 6 and repeating.
> ...


OK .. I tried the PDF again but this time it didn't print the pictures. We are both not having too much luck. At least it has the pattern though ..


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> missjg said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


Yeah!! It worked! I got the pattern.. now to go back and find pictures see if I can copy past just thepictures of the caplet.. Thank U so much!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> missjg said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


I went back and made a file for Rose Medusa Capelet and then back to get the pictures.. I was able to save the pictures in microsoft word.. as well as save 'picture as' in word.. both worked for the pictures. go figure? Im thinking in PDF both pictures and instructions should work. But i got them in word so I can open that up to see what Im doing. Thank U again! So very much appreciated .. this is so georgous!


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

missjg said:


> Merlot31 said:
> 
> 
> > missjg said:
> ...


Thanks .. I am so glad that you like it .. hope you enjoy making it.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Merlot31 said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


Merlot31 - Just spent some time browsing your site. Your work is inventive, creative, beautiful--and INSPIRING. I love the scalloped cast on. My fingers are now itching to try it and find a project on which to use it. My current project is more than half knit so maybe I'll get to try it out soon. Thanks for freely sharing the instructions.


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> Merlot31 said:
> 
> 
> > 3mom said:
> ...


Thanks Elyse .. the scallop cast on was certainly inspiring for me and I hope you get to try it. I currently have about 4 projects that are half knit so I am trying very hard not to start another one. 
:-D


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

What clever designers you are! These are both fabulous, beautiful accessories!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love the look.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

saved pattern tks


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty and unusual, thank you. I think even I could make this. Maybe with one of those shiny yarns.

pzoe


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Merlot31 said:


> missjg said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


I love it! you are so very talented and generous! :-D


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

THese are both so lovely! The cowl, _and the cape. Thank you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Merlot31 said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > Merlot31 said:
> ...


that is beautiful. and the capelet is so pretty. I bet the way you made it that its warm too.. I love those roses I can see where they would look stunning on a scarf too..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice. Like the way you write up your patterns: very clear and enjoyable to read.

I think I will try your rose. Looks like it will hold up better on a hat than the ones used in the past.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Merlot31 - what a fantastic idea! So easy, too.


----------

